# West Branch Dove Hunting



## JohnTheDeer (Mar 30, 2015)

I am new to dove hunting and hunting in general. I looked at the map of West Branch public hunting and have some questions. Is there a certain area that's managed for doves or is it just sort of going around to the different fields and trying to choose the best one? 

Any tips on what type of place to setup at and anything else regarding dove hunting will be appreciated.

Its hard learning hunting without having someone to physically teach you. Also working and being in grad school means I don't get to go out as much as I'd like. I did go yesterday to a bunch of different areas looking for dove or squirrel and didn't see a single one. 

I'm also interested in any type of hunting at West Branch so I'd be happy to hear any info about other species as well. 

Andddddd if anyone is looking for someone to go out hunting with sometime I'd be happy to tag along!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm new to dove hunting as well. I went on opening day at west branch. There was a lot of shooting, not much killing. We got there late. Only got 2 doves. One was shot out of a perch on a dead tree. They like to perch on trees with little foliage where they can see out and watch the field before they swoop in. ODNR has maps online of the fields that were planted for dove. That's where all the shooting was on opening day. I tried the next field over for a bit and got nothing. The corn fields might be good for them once the corn is cut.

I've never done well for squirrel at west branch. Haven't tried for them a lot though. Some areas are good for rabbits. Not great though. Without a dog, you have to wait until there is snow on the ground to see where they are. In 20 years of rabbit hunting there, I've never seen one in a field. Not even the really brushy fields. You see tracks in hedgerows between fields sometimes, but then they just hole up or run ahead of you.


----------

